# When to remove a holding mother?



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

When I have no idea of the date she (Rusty) started. I dont want to remove her too soon or at all if its going to hurt her. The tank I have set up is just being cycled, but certainly not ready to house her if I have to move her in there in a few days. I took a secondary HOB filter off my main tank and put it on the 20 gallon so it would get as much bacteria as possible. Plus I used some of the water from my last water change in the main tank. Is it better to just keep her in the main tank and try to give the fry places to hide, or would you look to get her out of there as soon as the time arrives for the fry? Which would be a guess for me.
Again, I dont know the exact start of holding date, but I am thinking around 2 weeks.

Thanks

Art

P.S. I am not looking to have lots of babies with no place to put them when they get bigger, but I wouldnt mind having a few from the group. Maybe that answers my question on whether I should remove her. Although it would do her good to get fatter and stronger after all is said and done.


----------



## jasien (Apr 1, 2007)

A floating basket would work really well in your situation. You could just put her in that and leave it in the main tank as your second tank cycles. You can usually find them at a petsmart, etc. for under $10.

My mbuna don't usually spit until after 3 weeks


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes you should isolate her if you want any fry at all.
How large is your HOB?
Your 20g should cycle almost immediately with a HOB and water from main tank.

Also, a holding female doesn't generate much bioload.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

When they are close to spitting the fry, sometime they start to act strangely. Like swimming up and down in a corner or along the glass. You can also tell when she's close by the size and darkening of her mouth area, and mine usually almost look like they can't close their mouth. If you use the HOB on a second tank, you should be fine for momma and her fry, especially because you should do water changes frequently just for the health of the babies. I strip my fry now, but when I used to put momma in a maternity tank, as soon as I noticed she spit the fry, I'd put her back into the main tank. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## sawatzky (Sep 11, 2005)

I was concerned and excited about the first time I saw fry in my tank... but I was too lazy to more than insert a cage made of 1/2" lighting grates to protect the fry if they wanted the protection. After a while however I found that if I had enough rocks and small spaces the big fish couldn't fit into some of the fry would always survive. I now have over 2 dozen fish... and I started with 6. My only experience with pulling Cichlids out of a tank didn't go well. They're just too fast and excitable.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I ended up taking her out of the main tank two days ago, and guess what, she did spit her fry today. I havent counted, but it only looks to be 5-6? 
I dont know if the fish spit them all out in one day or all at once, but since she seemed to be very active, and was snooping around the rocks where the 5-6 fry were hiding, I took her out and returned her to the main tank. Hopefully she was done, and hopefully she doesnt get picked on, so I will keep an eye on her in the morning. My other female rusty looks like she is holding too, so yes its exciting to have babies, but I am not sure I was wanting to raise and house a bunch of fish beyond what I already have?

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, it was 6 fry. I havent actually seen them eat yet, and its been 5 days. I have them in a breeder trap, so they can see the food easier. No luck yet. 
Also, the mother is back in the main tank. She hasnt ate yet either, and she is very thin. Seems to have all of her energy back. Just wont go after any of the food at feeding time. What would you do? Catch her in put back in the holding tank, or just leave her be until she is hungry enough to forget her hang ups on not eating. She still seems to have that jawl look (like when she had eggs in her mouth)? Does that go away?

Thanks

Art


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the babies have any egg sac left, they won't eat. The disappearance of the bulge is how I know my moms have spit...sounds like she still has babies in there. If you don't need to save the additional fry, she will eventually spit them in the tank and start eating again.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

As soon as you say that, she did lose that jawl look today. She must have had some fry that she didnt spit earlier in the week in there. Don't know if they survived or not, but she did seem to go after some of the food just now. Not quite as fast as the others, so she will have to fight for every morsel.

Thanks

Art

P.S. The fry don't have egg sacks, but they seem to be a little plump. Must be fine at the moment.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

How old do the fry need to be to be able to be mixed in with the adults in the main tank? I have Rusties (the fry are rusties) and Yellow Labs. All of them are around 3".

Thanks

Art


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1.5 inches is good, which takes about 6 months depending on feeding and nitrates.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Should I leave the fry in a floating fry tank for a little while, or should they be safe from a 1 inch Petricola. I just moved them out tonight and I don't want to see them gone if that's in his diet plans. They are 3 weeks old. I moved an expecting mother out after she went after them (i assume if they arent hers, she isnt going to play Mrs Nice Gal). I figure, if she is going to have more (she had one a few days ago) then I will just try to snag what I can in the main tank.

Thanks

Art


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Petricola will eat fry.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, I will put them back in the floating fry tank.

Art


----------

